# PNW Fur Meets [Oregon & Washington]



## anileu (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello! I am the found of PNW Furs. I am currently working on expanding our group and seeking new members! Let me tell you a little about this. We have our main group on Facebook. There we have several furs from all over! Washing & Oregon mostly, but lots in Northern California, Idaho, Montana, and British Columbia! Right now most of our meets are held in Oregon. We are currently working on having some meets in Washington. We do post any meets or events from other groups to help spread the word though!

In our online group we host monthly contests, offer advertising, and some other fun treats for members! For our fur meets we have bowling, arcade games, contests, pizza, and more! Our meets are open to all ages. We also have opportunities for artists and makers to advertise at these meets. Some of our prizes every month include art, furusit parts, gift cards, and other items!

We would love to have you join us and meet some other local furs! Please comment if you are located in the PNW. You can find links below to join in on the fun!

MeetUp: PNW Furs (Albany, OR) | Meetup
Facebook: Log into Facebook | Facebook
Telegram: PNW Fur chat


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey, its you!  you following me now?


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

Sweet! I just joined y'all! Glad to see someone is trying to bring the furs of the PWN together!


----------



## N/A (Feb 18, 2018)

N/A


----------

